# Eclipse - LISP plugin



## rklapfer (12. Mrz 2008)

Hallo.

Verwende Linux / Eclipse und benötige das LISP plugin. Doch wenn ich die jars vom Repository hole kommt diese Fehlermeldung, wenn ich sblc_linux herunterlade.

Irgnedwelche Ideen?


----------



## maki (12. Mrz 2008)

> Irgnedwelche Ideen?


Wie wäre es mit der richtigen Java Version?


----------



## rklapfer (12. Mrz 2008)

Und welche benötige ich? (Sorry für die dummen Fragen)


----------



## maki (12. Mrz 2008)

Java 5 verwendet die 49 Version für die Classfiles.
Welche Version verwendest du denn?


----------



## rklapfer (12. Mrz 2008)

java version "1.4.2-02"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02, mixed 


Wie ändere ich denn die Java version? Habe java 6 runtergeladen und in eclipse eingestellt.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mrz 2008)

Eclipse muss mit der richtigen VM (SUN Java >1.4)  gestartet werden. Die VM kannst du in der Eclipse.ini eintragen.
Je nach verwendeter Distribution kann auch noch irgendwo eine andere Datei mit einem VM-Lookup Path für Eclipse liegen.


----------



## rklapfer (13. Mrz 2008)

Ok hat geklappt, mit jdk 1.6 funktionierts.

Danke vielmals


----------

